# HBP Question



## Desdemonia (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi All,

i purchased a house about 5 years ago on my own, i took advantage of the home buyers plan (HBP). 

Fast forward to today and my common law partner and I may want to sell the house and move for a bunch of reasons, closer to work, potential for kids etc.

We would certainly purchase the place together. She has never bought a place so would want to take advantage of the HBP, but would she be able since we are buying together and ive already participated in the program before?

thanks!


----------



## Shayne (Apr 3, 2009)

NO


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

I believe the answer is no because your spouse was living with you in the home.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pub/tg/rc4135/rc4135-e.html#P105_11069



> Question 3 - Did your spouse or common-law partner have an owner-occupied home, at any time during the period beginning January 1 of the fourth year before the year of the withdrawal (2006) and ending 31 days before the withdrawal, that you occupied with that individual while you were living together as spouses or common-law partners?
> 
> Yes You are not considered a first-time home buyer.
> No You are considered a first-time home buyer.


----------



## samson smith (Oct 24, 2011)

Desdemonia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i purchased a house about 5 years ago on my own, i took advantage of the home buyers plan (HBP).
> 
> ...


I think it is not good because she was living with you in this home.


----------

